# Friend of Friend looking to adopt



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary, check with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. If they don't work in Maine, maybe they'd love to expand their coverage. Oh...post this on my Facebook page. I know someone in Maine involved with rescue and Goldens.


----------

